# Epson 1430 all black questions



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey everyone, so I'm finally getting a dedicated film printer. It's going to be the Epson 1430 and I want to convert it to all black..

I've read that sometimes the printer won't recognize the cartridges because they aren't Epson cartridges. So I'm just trying to find a kit that I know will work..

I've figured out that I can go the replaceable cartridge route, like the black maxx. But then I need to reset the cartridges every time I fill then back up.. or a cis system with the bottles on the outside of the printer and the lines running from them into the print head.

What system do you have and has it worked well for you? I just want something that will work and that I don't have to fuss with.. Also a recommendation on ink would be great!!

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## LoneWolf2 (Aug 10, 2007)

Buy this, and don't ever look back: https://www.cobraink.com/CIS/CIS kits/1430 kit/CIS Kit 1430.htm

Bought one almost 3 years ago and haven't had any problems with it, ever. Super easy to install, refill ink is cheap, and it just flat out works.


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

I've used the CISS systems and didn't like them much, but they DO work.

I switched to the Cobra Ink refillable cartridges (all black) and was much happier. Less stuff for me to mess with.

All preference. My Epson does recognize the carts. Once in a blue moon it can be fiddly, but I just remove and re-seat the cart and it's good.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I've used both and I can tell you I hate the refillables. But that being said I print enough films some days to refill twice. When I started screen printing I already had a CISS from photography. I simply started filling with black screen ink. 

Here is my take on the CISS. I seen people having troubles and most of the time it's from improper setup. You have to prime the cartridge portion. I do this from the priming port on top as well as the bottom of the cartridge. Also after a few months the hoses started to let air in where they attach to the cartridge. I think this was due to where the hoses hit the edge of the printer. I simply took silicon and sealed them on top. I ran that CISS 7+ years until the printer died. Never did anything but fill. My 1400 CISS needed new chips to use in the 1430. I had refillables that worked in the 1430. I have had more clogs and it it seems everytime I fill them I have to do a cleaning or I'll get drips on the films. Going to order a CISS tonight for my 1430. 

This is my experience, your mileage may vary.


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

Just goes to show how so much of all of what we do can boil down to preference for how we get things done. 

I love the refillable carts, and not a huge fan of the CISS. 

Although I do admit that the carts seem to run out and need to be refilled at the worst time. Guess that goes for anything though. 

Either way, you have options for your printer.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

OK thanks for all your feedback. I was leaning towards the cobra cis before I posted this thread so that is what I'll probably go with... Unless someone has another alternative I should look at..

What about cobras ink? Is it good or should I look at something else.

Also what about the printer firmware. Is it true that if you update it, it will reject non Epson cartridges?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

I use their ink - the dye based. Works fine for me. There might be better ink out there? Dunno I can't comment on that. I've never really felt the need to look for another ink. Cannot speak to their pigment inks either.


----------



## FilmPrintingPros (May 3, 2014)

I would highly suggest CO Ink Distributions 1400/1430 All Black Ink System. They have the highest quality uv blocking black ink I've come across thus far and I've been using it for over a year in combination with AccuRIP and have had great results; their pricing is great. Their replacement black ink tanks [which are also fully compatible with Ryonets BlackMax Ink Kit] are only ~$83.00 vs Ryonets at $99.00.

They also offer their uv blocking black ink in bulk for those using a CISS. The aspect I appreciate the most besides quality/pricing is they are open 7 days a week, and have a direct line. CO Ink Distributions is the only distributor I've found that has a true desire to work together, help with anything I need regardless of if its related to my purchase, and ships all orders for free regardless of size. 

Mention Don sent you from tshirtforums.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a 1400 all black ink cartridge system with accurip black pearl. I brough empty cartridges off ebay and black ink off there brought like a 32 ounce for $20
My film is very dark and i expose my own film. Save your money and make ur own black ink for under $30


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a 1400 all black ink cartridge system with accurip black pearl. I brough empty cartridges off ebay and black ink off there brought like a 32 ounce for $20
My film is very dark and i expose my own film. Save your money and make ur own black ink for under $30


----------

